# Make a story but you only get one word before someone else goes.



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Hello


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

My


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Fellow


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

Forumgoer


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

People


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

And


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Dogs?!?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

Wait...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Zori (May 13, 2020)

Let's


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

play


----------



## Zori (May 13, 2020)

a


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 13, 2020)

Game!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

It's


----------



## Eifie (May 13, 2020)

woweesprite!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

just


----------



## Eifie (May 13, 2020)

stay


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 13, 2020)

home


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

or


----------



## Herbe (May 13, 2020)

avoid


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

the


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 13, 2020)

world


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

itself.


----------



## Zori (May 13, 2020)

If


----------



## Eifie (May 14, 2020)

heaven


----------



## Zori (May 14, 2020)

is


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

real


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 14, 2020)

And


----------



## Eifie (May 14, 2020)

Magcargo


----------



## Zori (May 14, 2020)

has


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

legs


----------



## Zori (May 14, 2020)

, most

[what have you done]


----------



## qenya (May 14, 2020)

of


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

its


----------



## qenya (May 14, 2020)

shareholdings


----------



## rari_teh (May 14, 2020)

dropped


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

dramatically.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

:wowee:


----------



## Eifie (May 14, 2020)

Slingshot


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

Children


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 14, 2020)

So


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

money


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 15, 2020)

doesn't


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

eat


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 15, 2020)

potatoes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

because


----------



## Zori (May 15, 2020)

as


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

President


----------



## Zori (May 15, 2020)

, one


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Nugget


----------



## Eifie (May 15, 2020)

dinosaur


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

isworth

(I CHEATED HAH!)


----------



## Eifie (May 15, 2020)

onehundreddollarinoes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

. What


----------



## Eifie (May 15, 2020)

fun!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Fish!


----------



## qenya (May 15, 2020)

Attack!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Attack!


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2020)

The


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2020)

fish


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

Fish!


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Fish!


wow sorry the other posts hadn't loaded. but uh, nice. this was meant to go after:



Seshas said:


> The


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

okay I only missed one post. so anyway:



kokorico said:


> fish


friends


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

KILL


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

, maim,


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

and


----------



## haneko (May 16, 2020)

snack


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

on


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

organs


----------



## qenya (May 17, 2020)

of


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

dead


----------



## Eifie (May 17, 2020)

virgins


----------



## qenya (May 17, 2020)

’ pets


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 17, 2020)

get


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

money.


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

This

[what did I just read]


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

Atheist


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

didn't


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 19, 2020)

care


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

about


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

this


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

fish


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

, so


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

PANIC!!!!!!!!!

(tbh i think i need a second account entirely for this. :P JK)


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

You


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

foolish


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

cultist,


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

zipping


----------



## Zori (Notes) (May 19, 2020)

the


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

coat
(also really seshas xD)


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

that

[I forgot I was on that account]
[I need some place to dump my mafia setup notes :P]


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

pukes


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

golden


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

babies


----------



## Zori (May 19, 2020)

, you

[I still have no clue what is going on]


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

were


----------



## qenya (May 20, 2020)

unimaginably

---

for anyone curious what we've got so far (god knows why):

Hello My Fellow Forumgoer People And Dogs?!? Wait... nevermind Okay Let's play a Game! It's woweesprite! Just stay home and avoid the world itself. If heaven is real And Magcargo has legs, most of its shareholdings dropped dramatically. :wowee: Slingshot Children So money doesn't eat potatoes because as President, one Nugget dinosaur isworth onehundreddollarinoes. What fun! Fish! Attack! Attack! The fish friends KILL, maim, and snack on organs of dead virgins' pets get money. This Atheist didn't care about this fish, so PANIC!!!!!!!!! You foolish cultist, zipping the coat that pukes golden babies, you were unimaginably


----------



## Zori (May 20, 2020)

confounded


----------



## qenya (May 20, 2020)

by


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 20, 2020)

ALGEBRAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haneko (May 20, 2020)

Mafiosos


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 20, 2020)

sneeze


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 26, 2020)

mozzarella


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 26, 2020)

at


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 27, 2020)

hyenas.


----------



## haneko (May 12, 2021)

So


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2021)

, there


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 12, 2021)

was


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2021)

this


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 12, 2021)

guy


----------



## Herbe (May 12, 2021)

that


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 23, 2021)

didn't


----------



## Herbe (May 24, 2021)

choose


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 24, 2021)

Mudkip.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 24, 2021)

and


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 24, 2021)

so


----------



## Herbe (May 24, 2021)

Mudkip


----------



## qenya (May 24, 2021)

went


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 24, 2021)

home


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 24, 2021)

And


----------



## Herbe (May 24, 2021)

slept.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 25, 2021)

outside


----------



## qenya (May 25, 2021)

, a


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 25, 2021)

walmart


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 25, 2021)

which


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 25, 2021)

was


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 25, 2021)

GuardedByaHydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 26, 2021)

( sorry about that ^ )

closed


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 28, 2021)

Because


----------



## qenya (May 28, 2021)

of


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 28, 2021)

A


----------



## Herbe (May 29, 2021)

tornado


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 29, 2021)

made


----------



## qenya (May 29, 2021)

of


----------



## Zori (May 29, 2021)

wind


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 29, 2021)

andsharks 

( a sharknado )


----------



## Zori (May 30, 2021)

decided


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 30, 2021)

That


----------



## haneko (Jun 7, 2021)

it


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 7, 2021)

Evolved


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jun 7, 2021)

With


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 7, 2021)

Pride


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 8, 2021)

into


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 8, 2021)

Koromon!


----------



## haneko (Jun 8, 2021)

Then


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 8, 2021)

somebody


----------



## haneko (Jun 11, 2021)

said


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 12, 2021)

"I


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2021)

like


----------



## Zori (Jun 13, 2021)

to


----------



## Herbe (Jun 13, 2021)

dance


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jun 13, 2021)

Like


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 13, 2021)

a


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jun 13, 2021)

Dragon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2021)

So


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 14, 2021)

I


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 14, 2021)

Can


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 19, 2021)

dance


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 20, 2021)

to


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 20, 2021)

the


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 21, 2021)

King


----------



## Ys_ (Jun 22, 2021)

And


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 22, 2021)

Queen


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 23, 2021)

of


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 23, 2021)

Uganda


----------



## Herbe (Jul 6, 2021)

ceremonially.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

", but


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 6, 2021)

thou


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 7, 2021)

is


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 7, 2021)

An


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 7, 2021)

awkwardly


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 7, 2021)

Quiet


----------



## haneko (Jul 8, 2021)

figure


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 8, 2021)

standing


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 8, 2021)

on


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 8, 2021)

a


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 8, 2021)

Statue


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 8, 2021)

Of


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 9, 2021)

Dialga


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 9, 2021)

that


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 10, 2021)

Smells


----------



## haneko (Jul 23, 2021)

Of


----------



## Herbe (Jul 23, 2021)

Pomegranate.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 23, 2021)

Then


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 27, 2022)

the


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 27, 2022)

Dolphins


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 27, 2022)

died


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 27, 2022)

yesterday


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 28, 2022)

at


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 28, 2022)

Noon


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 28, 2022)

flailing


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jan 28, 2022)

Like


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 28, 2022)

avocadoes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 29, 2022)

in


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 29, 2022)

a


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 30, 2022)

bag


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 30, 2022)

of


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 31, 2022)

Shiny


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 31, 2022)

voltorb.


----------



## JHG (Feb 7, 2022)

What


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 7, 2022)

the


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 10, 2022)

hell


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 10, 2022)

is


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 11, 2022)

going


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 11, 2022)

on


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 12, 2022)

in


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 12, 2022)

here?!


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 12, 2022)

July


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 13, 2022)

4th


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 16, 2022)

2022


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 16, 2022)

may


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 16, 2022)

Be


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 16, 2022)

cancelled


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 16, 2022)

Because


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 17, 2022)

Of


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 17, 2022)

Harambe


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 18, 2022)

abducting


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 18, 2022)

cats


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 18, 2022)

that


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 19, 2022)

can


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 19, 2022)

YouTube


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 19, 2022)

Rewind


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 20, 2022)

on


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 20, 2022)

Monday


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 24, 2022)

.This


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 24, 2022)

is


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 25, 2022)

because


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 25, 2022)

lizards


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2022)

are


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 25, 2022)

Trying


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 26, 2022)

dolphins


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 26, 2022)

as


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 26, 2022)

potato


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2022)

chips


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 26, 2022)

sprinkled


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 26, 2022)

all


----------



## sidewalk_time (Feb 27, 2022)

over


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 27, 2022)

9000


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 2, 2022)

ministers


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 3, 2022)

Of


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 4, 2022)

sugar


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2022)

Cookies


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 12, 2022)

which


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 14, 2022)

spin.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 14, 2022)

You


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 14, 2022)

scream


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 14, 2022)

Dragon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 14, 2022)

I


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 15, 2022)

scream


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 15, 2022)

derp


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 16, 2022)

. That


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 16, 2022)

Is


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 17, 2022)

copacetic


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 17, 2022)

as


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 17, 2022)

Fuck.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 18, 2022)

Digimon


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 18, 2022)

evolve


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 18, 2022)

prolixiously


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 18, 2022)

and


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 18, 2022)

chaotically


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 19, 2022)

Like


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 19, 2022)

butterscotch


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 20, 2022)

Because


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hydreigon


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 21, 2022)

has


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 21, 2022)

to


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 21, 2022)

TimeTravel


----------



## Rosie (Mar 22, 2022)

in


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 22, 2022)

Style


----------



## Rosie (Mar 22, 2022)

because


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 22, 2022)

My


----------



## Rosie (Mar 22, 2022)

Aunt


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 23, 2022)

shoots


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2022)

Dialga


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 23, 2022)

In


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 23, 2022)

Space


----------



## Rosie (Mar 23, 2022)

Ships.


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 24, 2022)

Honestly


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 28, 2022)

This


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 28, 2022)

Isn't


----------



## Rosie (Mar 28, 2022)

bad


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 28, 2022)

but


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 28, 2022)

blocked


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 28, 2022)

Because


----------



## Rosie (Mar 29, 2022)

of


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 29, 2022)

purple


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 30, 2022)

Genesect


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 31, 2022)

Eating


----------



## Zoroark (Mar 31, 2022)

Sargeant


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 1, 2022)

Pepper


----------



## sidewalk_time (Apr 2, 2022)

music


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 2, 2022)

MP3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 3, 2022)

With


----------



## Rosie (Apr 4, 2022)

jazz


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 5, 2022)

and


----------



## sidewalk_time (Apr 5, 2022)

pikachu


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 5, 2022)

But


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 6, 2022)

No


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 7, 2022)

hyenas


----------



## sidewalk_time (Apr 7, 2022)

. Dusty


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 8, 2022)

The


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 12, 2022)

Hillsides


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2022)

Are


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 14, 2022)

Bouncing


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 15, 2022)

Like


----------



## sidewalk_time (Apr 16, 2022)

Glazed


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2022)

Donuts


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 17, 2022)

.  Underhang


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 18, 2022)

The


----------



## haneko (May 24, 2022)

Hat


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 24, 2022)

And


----------



## Zoroark (Jun 9, 2022)

hoist


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 9, 2022)

Up


----------



## Zoroark (Jul 20, 2022)

mainframe


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 20, 2022)

cats


----------



## Herbe (Jul 20, 2022)

proudly


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 20, 2022)

With


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 22, 2022)

Dragons


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 22, 2022)

Because


----------



## Zoroark (Jul 24, 2022)

pirates


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 26, 2022)

Farted


----------



## ValyceNegative (Aug 12, 2022)

On


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 12, 2022)

The


----------



## ValyceNegative (Aug 12, 2022)

Plate


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 12, 2022)

which


----------

